# Supplements to take when coming off anti depressants



## needinghelp (Mar 4, 2012)

My partner is currently on prescription anti depressants and he wants off them because they are horrible horrible things! However when he tries to get off them he has all the bad withdrawal side effects, especially the "brain zaps".

I've been doing a lot of research online about stopping cold turkey and taking natural supplements. Does anyone have any good tried and tested combinations? (including what mg to take).

This is what I've got so far but not completely sure

5-HTP 200mg time release
L-Tyrosine 500mg
Vitamin B6 200mg
Omega 3
Good multi vitamin

And also considering St Johns Wort but don't know if they should be mixed with 5-HTP and L-Tyrosine

Opinions would be greatly appreciated. Thank you


----------



## Petrovsk Mizinski (Nov 29, 2011)

I would start off with a lower dosage of 5-HTP than that. perhaps only 100mg.
For fish oil and a multi, I highly recommend Controlled Labs :

http://www.nutraplanet.com/manufacturer/controlled-labs/

Not the cheapest, but cheap supermarket multis are not even remotely good.
Multivitamins are one of the few supplements out there that IMO, you actually get what you pay for to a good degree.
If money is no issue, consider AOR Orothocore. Pretty much top of the line as far as vitamin/mineral ratios go and bioavailability goes.

For B6, look into getting something in the pyridoxal 5 phosphate form.


----------



## donaldduck (Feb 3, 2012)

Was he taking SSRI's by any chance cause it sounds like it? If it indeed are SSRI's which downregulate the serotonergic system you might consider taking tryptophan or other serotonin precursors. The omega-3 is a good choice so is the B-complex - don't be afraid to take them several times a day, I would add some L-theanine, BCAA(1-2g daily) and piracetam (4.8-20g a day). Although not a supplement but herbal material mitragyna speciosa a.k.a kratom is great for anxiety and insomnia both of which are intrinsic to withdrawals. The dosing of Kratom is subjective depending on the extract/form you acquire among other things, but if you get the leaf form 2-5g are usually plenty enough. Lactuca virosa is also a good tea for anxiety in general and so for withdrawals.

Wish you luck!


----------

